# Italy



## ajasmine (5 mo ago)

Hello, my boyfriend lives in Italy and I have been thinking about moving there in the future as well. He is working there (originally he is from outside of eu). I am from EU so I can travel there without a visa etc. Does anyone know how much money I should have in my account in case I want to spend there more than 3 months? And If I get lucky to have a job from Italy and they give me permit, will I lose the permit if I quit the job? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If you are from the EU you can get residency in Italy if you have enough money to support yourself - it was around 6050 euros in the bank for a year. Plus an address (an airbnb isnt enough, you need a rental contract or similar), and health insurance. If you are an EU citizen there is no permit to work, you can apply for any job.


----------



## HillBenny (3 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> If you are from the EU you can get residency in Italy if you have enough money to support yourself - it was around 6050 euros in the bank for a year. Plus an address (an airbnb isnt enough, you need a rental contract or similar), and health insurance. If you are an EU citizen there is no permit to work, you can apply for any job.


Do you need that money on an Italian bank? And do they check every year?


----------

